# Visit to the accupuncture vet



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow! It sounds like you've found a treasure in this vet. What a thorough examination and a good, sound plan of action. Her examination and methods are right in line with what our holistic vet did for Barkley. 

How interesting about the IBD feeding into the mange. 

One question--I must have missed what the sweet potato was for? 

I think as Toby gets more treatments and more B-12 shots and supplementation you will see good improvement in his issues and his overall health and outlook. I'm looking forward to hearing about each improvement too! 

When you find out which cholene she recommends would you let us know? Also, I'm curious about the other supplements she plans to use for his neurological/disk issues. 

I hope Toby has a great day today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a really hopeful visit .. good luck with the treatment plan.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll be glad to post each time and let you know how we're moving ahead with his treatment plan, and what we are adding. With all of his issues, we need to add things one at a time. If there's a possible side effect to anything, Toby is the one who will have it, so I'm most comfortable with that approach.
The sweet potato is instead of canned pumpkin, which isn't to be had ANYWHERE right now. The whole pumpkin crop last fall was destroyed. But baked, mashed sweet potato is pretty much the same thing.
We go back tomorrow, which will be interesting since I also have a dental scheduled for my Tiny (at 13-1/2, makes me very nervous...) tomorrow, and the 2 vets are an hour away from each other, and each is an hour from my house...in different directions.....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like it went really really well. So glad you found someone so good. Please do keep us posted to let us know how it goes.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She certainly sounds thorough, glad your 1st trip went well. I never heard of aquapuncture before, interesting. Ask her about chinese acupressure, it is a massage using finger pressure in place of the needles, something you can do at home, that is if she will teach it to you. I hope you see a steady improvement with Toby. I also hope all goes well with Tiny's dental appt. :crossfing


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It sounds like this vet will be able to help Toby and that is wonderful. I hope all goes well for Tiny's dental appt.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys!
Apparently it's called "aquapuncture" when they inject something into the area, rather than using just needles.
The finger pressure sounds interesting, I'll have to ask her about it.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you found a vet that was so helpful. I hope Toby is feeling better after the treatments. We will also keep Tiny in our prayers tomorrow.

I will follow Toby's progress as I have a 4-1/2 yo that was just diagnosed with IBD.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation of the sweet potato. I understand the pumpkin is a regional shortage only. I tired, without success, to find some for Barkley during his chemotherapy and some others on this forum posted it was available in other areas of the country. All I know is I'm going to raid the store as soon as it reappears this year! 

In a pinch you can also use canned organic butternut squash. 

Off topic, but you can put foil wrapped and fork stabbed sweet potatoes in a slow cooker on high for 4 hours and they turn out perfectly baked when you pull them out. Toby loves them once I cool some down for him.

Good luck with both appointments tomorrow! :crossfing


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

How do you know if the vet does accupunture?


----------

